
Show HN: 100 Squares - thejfraser
http://beta.uiz.me/100-squares/?utm-source=ycombinator
======
thejfraser
100 Squares is based on a piece of Maths homework.

The idea behind the game is you choose a times table grid, e.g. 10x10, and
then you see how quickly you can fill it out

The intention is that the game aids in the learning of mental times tables

The bulk of the site is simple HTML and css, with some JQuery for
functionality

It's well worth a checking out and a share ;)

~~~
pan69
Nice. Would it be possible to randomize the columns and rows, that way you can
increase the difficulty.

~~~
thejfraser
Hey, I added your suggestion. enjoy!

------
jcuga
1:45 on 10x10. i could see this as being addictive

